# Can anyone help with feeding amounts please :)



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

ok so my charlie is on a weight loss plan and im not sure how much i should be feeding him due to being told different amounts by the vet nurse who weighed him this morning and a lady at bern pet foods who i contacted when i couldnt work the amounts out myself lol! (Bern pet foods is where i bought the food from.) I was told to feed him as a 4kg dog by the vet and i feed ziwipeak for breakfast and orijen for dinner.

This is what i was told by one
ziwipeak-17g
orijen-23g-27g

This by the other
ziwipeak-just under half of scoop (half scoop =28.4g)
orijen-55g

Any thoughts would be really appreciated. Sorry i dont no how to post links to the feeding guide. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help me x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know that someone else will be able to help you much better than me. I feed my girls who are about 3 pounds or 1.4kg, a bit less than half a scoop of ZP. If I converted your 4kg, that is over an 8 pound dog. 

I have not yet had to do any weight management becasue mine are puppies yet, but that does seem a little amount.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I know that someone else will be able to help you much better than me. I feed my girls who are about 3 pounds or 1.4kg, a bit less than half a scoop of ZP. If I converted your 4kg, that is over an 8 pound dog.
> 
> I have not yet had to do any weight management becasue mine are puppies yet, but that does seem a little amount.


Thank you for taking the time to reply 
I should mention he is a larger chi, he is quite tall and not a typical tiny, for those who are imagining a tiny chi at 9lb!!!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

From my experience- and what I have heard from other people, is that the pet food companies often over-estimate how much food your dog needs a day. When I weighed out the ammount of orijen puppy feo was supposed to have for his weght once- it was an enormous ammount, it filled his little dish. I left it out and it fed him for 2 and a half days!! And he didn't get any other treats to fill him up. The pet food companies want you to get through the bag and repurchase as quickly as possible. For that reason I would feed the lower ammount suggested by the vet nurse. Orijen and ziwi are both very high quality pet foods, as opposed to the lower quality ones that are mainly un-nutritional fillers- where lots of it needs to be fed for ther dog to be getting the nutrition he needs and is able to utilise. Orijen and ziwi don't have crap fillers in them, so they will need less volume of food. If you are worried about him being hungry and not being satisfied with the ammount of food he is getting, some people on here have had success adding tinned green beans to their food to fill them up. Good luck with the diet xxx


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

My boy weighs between 7 and 7 1/2 Lbs and has just over 50g a day of Orijen. He was previously on James Wellbeloved so the amount took a little work. 

The feeding guide on the bag was:

1-10kg 75-150g (Active dogs) & 55-115g (less active dogs)

Louie is approx 3kg so I started around 70g and cut it down from there. I let his body tell me. He was chubby on 70g so went down to 60g, and then finally he maintains his weight at 50g, and thats with 2 walks a day 

He is about 1kg heavier than Louie so i'd probably start with 70g maybe 75g and play it from there. His body will tell you if he is getting enough or not x

ETA: Forgot to mention I also add water to Louies food just before he eats it, it helps fill him up and helps him digest it properly x


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Once you get the dog food amount down, you might want to see if he'll eat a couple of pieces of thawed green bean. These are nutritious and filling - Pablo needs to lose a bit of weight and I've just started him on these for snacks instead of calorie-rich dog treats.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

HollieC said:


> From my experience- and what I have heard from other people, is that the pet food companies often over-estimate how much food your dog needs a day. When I weighed out the ammount of orijen puppy feo was supposed to have for his weght once- it was an enormous ammount, it filled his little dish. I left it out and it fed him for 2 and a half days!! And he didn't get any other treats to fill him up. The pet food companies want you to get through the bag and repurchase as quickly as possible. For that reason I would feed the lower ammount suggested by the vet nurse. Orijen and ziwi are both very high quality pet foods, as opposed to the lower quality ones that are mainly un-nutritional fillers- where lots of it needs to be fed for ther dog to be getting the nutrition he needs and is able to utilise. Orijen and ziwi don't have crap fillers in them, so they will need less volume of food. If you are worried about him being hungry and not being satisfied with the ammount of food he is getting, some people on here have had success adding tinned green beans to their food to fill them up. Good luck with the diet xxx


Hi, and thanks, yeah i agree and i definately dont want to be over feeding him! im not really worried about him being that hungry, i eats his ziwipeak all up straight away but with the orijen he will eat a bit and then go back to it later so he cant be starving! Ive been feeding him the bigger amount and he did lose 200g in a month, idk if thats not enough loss for a month or about right. The weight has just crept on over the winter so hopefully now summers on its way :coolwink: and his portion sizes are mesured right he should be sorted soon!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Pinkchi said:


> My boy weighs between 7 and 7 1/2 Lbs and has just over 50g a day of Orijen. He was previously on James Wellbeloved so the amount took a little work.
> 
> The feeding guide on the bag was:
> 
> ...


Hi, can i ask how long you walk him for? Ive been having a few problems with charlie since my friends chi came to stay for a week while she went on holiday, when he went home charlie was very upset and refused to go out for a walk. Hes a bit better now but at first i had to carry him and then he'd walk home! I walk him once a day but we also play fetch in the garden if its dry


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

widogmom said:


> Once you get the dog food amount down, you might want to see if he'll eat a couple of pieces of thawed green bean. These are nutritious and filling - Pablo needs to lose a bit of weight and I've just started him on these for snacks instead of calorie-rich dog treats.


Hi thanks i will try this, ive cut all treats out completely for now and just been giving him his food as treats out of his daily allowance


----------

